# Salt Fork Early Muzzleloader



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Applied and recieved permit. Have never been to Salt Fork before but am hearing some horror stories of people being everywhere using every kind of weapon. Has anyone gone before? Can you tell me what you thought of it? I am showing up Sat. eve and camping SAt and Sun night. Plan to Bow hunt Sat and Sun to learn terrain. People have told me they actually felt unsafe with so many hunters around being able to shoot so far. Anyone agree or disagree? I am going to try to find a place to get away from the crowd, can anyone offer advice?
________
NEW MEXICO DISPENSARY


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

you heard right. we went down the last two years and I didn't bother to send that one in this year. Took my daughter two years ago and was a little worried myself with her in the woods. There are a few places to get away from the crowd. If you go down early to bow hunt you may be able to find a hole to hunt out of. Good luck and wear extra orange.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

It will be hard for ya to find a place to yourself!!!! I live close to there and there used to be a ton of hunters there for the muzzle loader season. I didnt know you had to apply for a permit tho. Last year I was out there fishing for the first couple of days and didnt hear a lot shooting.I did see a lot of deer on the hill sides down in the dam area and saw 1 good buck. Just make sure you wear plenty of the orange and keep an eye out. Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## Bigeye (Apr 6, 2006)

My advice is get a map of the public hunting area. Stay out of the park area. There is a tone of land outside of the park area. There will be people hunting these areas, but not like inside the park. The other thing is be willing to walk. The areas outside of the park offer great hunting, but if you want to be away from any crowds you will need to walk. Trust me the deer will be walking away from the crowds to. I have hunted down there many years, and our group does very well every year.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I use to hunt Salt Fork early muzzy season many many years ago. After 2 years I swore I would never go back. So many hunters in the woods it&#8217;s unbelievable. Guys dressed up in all buckskins wandering aimlessly through the woods. I once saw a nice buck running through the middle of a large field. I would guess at least 15 shots fired at this one deer. In the end, there were 4 guys fighting over who actually killed the buck. Farmers paint COW with white paint on the sides of their livestock or put orange horse blankets on their horses in an attempt to keep someone from shooting them. I was at the Checking Station the last year I hunted and some idiot actually brought in a dead sheep that he had shot and tried to check it in. I have heard that it has not changed a whole lot in the last 25 years, but you never know. I personally wouldn&#8217;t take the chance on getting shot by some idiot that shoots the first thing that moves in the bushes, but that&#8217;s just me&#8230;


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

DNR web page is showing 2862 permits for Salt Fork!!only1209 for Wildcat Hollow,and 829 for Shawnee. so maybe thats why there is no place to "hide" at Salt Fork? I have hunted all 3 places and I tend to sway toward Shawnee.It is a place you can get lost in!but hope you like to climb hills. I will try Wildcat this year as it is close to home .


----------

